# bacterial vaginosis



## maggie01 (Oct 23, 2012)

Hi,

It looks like i have bacterial vaginosis and due to start short protocol IVF in 2 weeks.

Went to the doctor this morning and they would not prescribe me antibiotics as i have had unprotected intercourse this month around ovulation and might be pregnant.

It seems from reading on internet some pregnant women are prescribed the antibiotics so now in limbo on whether i should go back and ask again.  I am not sure how this will affect IVF and waiting on clinic getting back to me. 

Xx


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Have you heard back from clinic yet? They are best placed to advise you on where to go from here.


----------



## maggie01 (Oct 23, 2012)

Yes i have and advised when i get period this month to get antibiotics and it won't delay IVF.

Thanks


----------

